# Schön, dass ich euch gefunden habe! ;-)



## Ulinne (29. Juni 2006)

Was für ein schönes Forum!
Da bin ich doch froh, hier gelandet zu sein.  

Wir haben unseren Teich seit mittlerweile fast 10 Jahren, und wir hoffen, dass unsere dicke, grüne Teichfolie noch lange, lange hält, denn das war eine Mordsarbeit. Alles mit der Schaufel ausgehoben und mit Schubkarren weggeschafft. Aber wir finden, es hat sich gelohnt, denn im Sommer können wir uns zudem herrlich darin abkühlen, da überlassen wir das Terrain nicht nur den Fischen und Fröschen.

Apropos Fische:
Es gab nie Probleme damit, außer vielleicht, dass sie sich enorm vermehrten. Nun finden wir jeden Tag tote Fische, die auf der Seite liegend am Rand treiben. Keine Ahnung, was da los sein könnte. Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch eine Idee.

Zur Info: 
Es sind Goldfische, die wir quasi vom Vorbesitzer, der auch schon einen - allerdings bedeutend kleineren Teich besaß. Sie wurden nie gefüttert, haben sich offenbar immer selbst ernährt.
In diesem Jahr ist mir jedoch aufgefallen, dass wir merkwürdig wenig Mücken haben. Vielleicht fehlen ihnen die Mückenlarven als Nahrung. Kann es sein, dass sie uns verhungern???
Allerdings sind bisher nur die Fische im eigentlichen Teich betroffen, die im Bachlauf sind quicklebendig und haben offenbar keine Probleme. Hm ...

So, ich hoffe auf viele nette Anregungen von euch und grüße euch ganz herzlich.

Ulrike/Ulinne
(Habe gerade ein paar Fotos ins Album geladen. Könnt ja mal gucken gehen.)


----------



## Annett (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schön, dass ich euch gefunden habe! ;-)*

Hallo Ulrike,

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum!
Der Teich sieht schön eingewachsen aus. Kein Wunder, dass Du die Folie noch lange behalten möchtest 


Habt Ihr schon mal darüber nachgedacht Wasserwerte zu messen?
Das Sterben kann verschiedene Ursachen haben. 
Oder habt Ihr mal so einen verendeten Fisch näher betrachtet? Fotos davon gemacht? Sterben eher die großen Fische?

Mit welchem Wasser füllt Ihr den Teich auf?

Ich hoffe, wir kommen hier gemeinsam auf den Grund des Fischsterbens!


----------



## niri (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schön, dass ich euch gefunden habe! ;-)*

Hallo Ulrike,

herzlich willkommen im Forum! Euer Teich sieht einfach wunderschön aus!!! Ganz dickes Lob!!!

Zu den Problemen mit den Fischen kann ich leider nichts sagen, da ich nur Miniteiche ohne Fische habe, also einfach keine Erfahrung.

Liebe Grüße

Niri


----------



## bonsai (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schön, dass ich euch gefunden habe! ;-)*

Ein herzliches Willkommen aus dem Norden.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem kleinen Paradies und Respekt.
Das alles mit Handbagger mit Holzausleger und Humanantrieb am Einradlaster, das ist schon ne stolze Leistung. Es hat sich aber gelohnt.

Zum Fischsterben kann man erst etwas sagen, wenn die Fragen von Annett beantwortet sind, sonst wird das eher eine Kaffeesatzleserei.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## jochen (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schön, dass ich euch gefunden habe! ;-)*

Hallo Ulrike,

klasse Teich dazu kann man nur gratulieren...


----------



## Ulinne (27. Sep. 2016)

Mann, Mann, das hat ja nun leider etliche Jahre gedauert, dass ich eure netten Beiträge endlich sehe! Entweder hab ich damals keine Benachrichtigung bekommen, oder ich hatte grad keine Zeit, wollte später nachschauen und habs dann schlicht vergessen. Aktuellere Teichbilder gibt es nun nicht mehr in meinem alten Tage-wie-diese-Blog, sondern hier:
http://ulinne.de/category/am-teich/
In meinem Profil habe ich den Link übrigens gerade geändert, aber das scheint hier im Forum noch nicht zu greifen ... :-/
Die Blogs sind längst geteilt und spezifiziert. "Tage wie diese" enthält alle möglichen Themen, nur noch selten mal Garten. Dafür gibts seit Jahren nun "Ulinnes Garten", und beides sind inzwischen Wordpress-Blogs, keine "handgestrickten" mehr ... ;-)
Das Fischsterben damals gab es übrigens nur kurz, dann schwammen die restlichen/überlebenden Fischchen wieder munter durchs Wasser. Vielleicht lag es damals daran, dass wir auch derzeit einige Arbeiten am Teich vorgenommen hatten und einiges, was danach hochgeschwommen war, den Fischen nicht bekommen ist. Will hoffen, dass sowas nicht auch nach den aktuellen Arbeiten nicht wieder passiert. Bis jetzt leben noch alle, und sie scheinen alles was da nun durchs Wasser schwimmt, als Futter anzusehen, das ihnen offenbar bekommt.
Wir füttern übrigens immer noch nicht zu, und mit (allzu vielen) Mücken haben wir immer noch kein Problem! Der Teich als Mückenfalle also - weiterhin ...


----------



## Ulinne (27. Sep. 2016)

Ah, jetzt hab ich geschafft, meine Signatur tatsächlich zu ändern ... ;-)


----------

